# 211 Idle



## transplant (Dec 23, 2005)

What makes my 211 every so often I will get a screen that says it is preparing to cut off because receiver is idle. We keep it on 24/7. I just press cancel button and the screen disappears. I will leave it off tonight from 3am to 4am for updates.


----------



## K4LK (Mar 11, 2003)

transplant said:


> What makes my 211 every so often I will get a screen that says it is preparing to cut off because receiver is idle. We keep it on 24/7. I just press cancel button and the screen disappears. I will leave it off tonight from 3am to 4am for updates.


Disable the "Inactivity" timer. I think it's in the System Setup.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

It does not work.


----------

